# My Asian Cruze



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi everyone! Some pictures of my Cruze for your enjoyment...  (You can click on the pictures to view the larger versions.)

Mugen-style window visors, rear trunk and roof spoilers, short antenna, lowered using BC coilovers with camber bolts:
View attachment 946


Lightweight 17" alloy rims with forged lug nuts, slotted and drilled front brake rotors, ceramic brake pads, stainless-steel brake hoses, Toyo T1R tyres, TPMS sensors:
View attachment 947


Lightly tinted glass, with lots of carbon fiber - door handles, side mirror covers, hood:
View attachment 948


Close-up of vented carbon fiber hood:
View attachment 949


Close-up of carbon fiber side mirror covers (auto-fold mirror):
View attachment 950


Close-up of carbon fiber door handles:
View attachment 951


Close-up of carbon fiber tail garnish:
View attachment 952


Custom leather-wrapped steering wheel:
View attachment 953


Custom floor pedals and mats:
View attachment 954


In-car camera (DVR under the seat):
View attachment 955


I'd love to post more pictures, but there's a limit of 10 attachments. 

Other mods not pictured here:
- Lightweight cam gears
- Performance extractor
- NGK spark plug cables
- Lightweight Odyssey battery
- Unichip piggyback ECU
- Simota carbon fiber closed pod air intake
- Top front strut bar, bottom rear chassis bars
- Two-way side-turn indicator, LED fog lamps
- LED scuff plates
- Two-way car alarm with remote engine start, touch-start, and PIN entry
- Amplifiers, up-rated speakers, subwoofer


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

dannnnggggg. that is the most badass cruze I have seen to-date. I wish I lived in asia so these parts would be easier to come by :/


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

pntballer925 said:


> I wish I lived in asia so these parts would be easier to come by :/


My thoughts exactly. My Cruze would OWN.


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

Actually, although a lot of the parts were of course obtained locally, many of the parts I obtained were done online. I'm not satisfied with just the parts I can find in the local workshops. 

Let's see -

Ordered from Taobao.com (China, where the Cruze is a runaway success; Google Translate is my friend ):
- Mugen-style window visors
- Slotted and drilled front brake rotors
- Ceramic brake pads
- All the carbon fiber: hood, side mirror covers, door handles, tail garnish
- Sports pedals
- In-car camera and DVR
- Top front strut bar, chassis bars
- Carbon fiber overlay for bowties

Ordered from eBay:
- Rear trunk and roof spoilers
- Short antenna
- TPMS

Ordered from the good ol' US of A:
- NGK spark plug cables
- Lightweight Odyssey battery

Ordered from Korea:
- Auto-folding side mirror assembly with heated glass


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

*New Head Unit*

Just received this in the mail from Electron Performance... 










Will post pictures of the installation once I'm done.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Is that a wrap on the mirrors or acutal clip on pieces? If so where did you order them from? VERY nice looking Cruze! Top 3 in my books!


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

Those are actual clip-on pieces that replace the original side mirror covers. I ordered them from Taobao.com; you can see them (and some of the other carbon fiber pieces) at Cruze-Club.

Be warned that the site is in Chinese; I'd recommend Google Chrome using Google Translate. :th_coolio:


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I love 99% of this car, its nearly perfect


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Ok, I REALLY want this, but can anyone tell if it's for the 1.4L?

¿ÆÂ³×È×¨ÓÃABG Ë«ÅÅËÄ³öÖÐÎ²¶ÎÅÅÆø¹Ü ABGÅÅÆø¹Ü-ÌÔ±¦Íø


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Also, can anybody vouch for the R8 style headlights on this site? I might have those sooner than I thought...


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

boats4life -- China doesn't have the 1.4 turbo. Their models there are:

- 1.6 ECOTEC
- 1.8 ECOTEC (I think)
- 1.6 ECOTEC turbocharged

Frankly, if you have the 1.4 turbo, I'd recommend you look for performance parts from the USA, as you can't get the 1.4 anywhere else in the world. You've got a few manufacturers coming out with parts such as the exhaust locally (Magnaflow?). Most exhaust manufacturers outside the USA will be coming out with parts for the 1.8 ECOTEC model (e.g., Bastuck).

shawn672 -- Thanks! I like my Cruze too.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Magnaflow was close to release, but pulled out. They're redesigning before production, or at least that's what they told me... So I guess my next question is, can I make the 1.6T fit the 1.4T? Lol (I'm anxious, I might go full custom)


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

You mean the exhaust for the 1.6T to fit the 1.4T? I don't know the size of the exhaust; you could try checking the GM parts catalogs to see if they share the same catalytic converter or mid-silencer. If so, the exhaust may be the same from the cat-back or muffler-back.

Where I am, the exhaust has to be TUV-approved before it's street-legal. So our only legal option is the Bastuck exhaust which is approved for the 1.6 E-TEC II, 1.6 ECOTEC, and 1.8 ECOTEC engines. But it costs an arm and a leg for the exhaust, so I'm stuck with my stock exhaust for now.


----------



## hemank (Jan 31, 2011)

Ohh MAnn. You have one killer done up cruze. Proud to have my system on this baby 
Thanks man.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

perlionex said:


> You mean the exhaust for the 1.6T to fit the 1.4T? I don't know the size of the exhaust; you could try checking the GM parts catalogs to see if they share the same catalytic converter or mid-silencer. If so, the exhaust may be the same from the cat-back or muffler-back.
> 
> Where I am, the exhaust has to be TUV-approved before it's street-legal. So our only legal option is the Bastuck exhaust which is approved for the 1.6 E-TEC II, 1.6 ECOTEC, and 1.8 ECOTEC engines. But it costs an arm and a leg for the exhaust, so I'm stuck with my stock exhaust for now.


Sounds like a plan. Main thing I'm worried about is the bends being the same. They look to be about the same, but maybe reversed... I'll research further.


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

Talked over the phone with Hermank to do the step-by-step installation of the Electron Performance head unit today. Photos of the installation, for your viewing pleasure -

The back of the stock head unit:









The stock head unit and faceplate removed from the center console:









The GPS antenna connected to the back of the Electron Performance head unit:









The new head unit in place, after connecting a few more sets of wires:









The center console with the new head unit:









The power cable for the head unit (since I didn't order the separate DVD), which I'm going to wire to the 12V power socket; you can also see the GPS still lying in the glove box:









Everything wired up for the new head unit:









Date/time display when the head unit is on standby:









Close-up of the menu settings of the new head unit:


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Looks amazing, mate. How much was this again? And does it still retain all the factory options?


----------



## hemank (Jan 31, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Looks amazing, mate. How much was this again? And does it still retain all the factory options?


Yes it does retain all factory settings.
mail 

[email protected] for all details


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

It was US$400 for the head unit, as I didn't need the DVD player. Shipping was US$30, Paypal charges were US$28. (Actually, Joy told me later that the shipping came up to US$82 as it was marked as Fragile, but she said they could absorb the cost as they had already quoted me.) So total cost was US$458.

I'm tempted now to get the DVD player, though. My stock Cruze doesn't come with USB input, and I just found out that the DVD player will also add that functionality if my stock Cruze didn't come with it (if your Cruze already comes with it, it'll integrate with it). Tempting!

I don't yet have microSD cards to load in audio and video to play, or to load in the maps for my country to test out the navigation. Will be doing that soon. 

And yeah, as Hemank says, all the factory settings were retained (even the current date/time, etc). All the stock buttons on the center console and steering continue to work as well.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I will buy if you can put A2DP bluetooth in!!!!! Hemank, if the car already has bluetooth installed does it still use the factory microphone that is by the rearview mirror?


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

BTW, I saved a bomb with this. My local dealer charges over US$1000 for their head unit. It's from China and uses an obscure set of GPS maps, and I didn't like the user interface. This one is much sleeker. :th_coolio:


----------



## hemank (Jan 31, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> I will buy if you can put A2DP bluetooth in!!!!! Hemank, if the car already has bluetooth installed does it still use the factory microphone that is by the rearview mirror?


It does still use the factory microphone if you pair it to the factory system. You can also pair it to our system and use our dial pad at the same time while using the factory system (By muting the audio in our system) or by completely using our system for the audio without pairing to the stock system 
A2DP is in progress. It should be in - And Joseph, dont worry, it will be a software upgrade for you as well


----------



## hemank (Jan 31, 2011)

perlionex said:


> BTW, I saved a bomb with this. My local dealer charges over US$1000 for their head unit. It's from China and uses an obscure set of GPS maps, and I didn't like the user interface. This one is much sleeker. :th_coolio:


1000 $ ? wow. Thats a lot!


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

hemank said:


> It does still use the factory microphone if you pair it to the factory system. You can also pair it to our system and use our dial pad at the same time while using the factory system (By muting the audio in our system) or by completely using our system for the audio without pairing to the stock system
> A2DP is in progress. It should be in - And Joseph, dont worry, it will be a software upgrade for you as well


Software upgrade makes me more tempted to pull the trigger again...


----------



## hemank (Jan 31, 2011)

limited360 said:


> Software upgrade makes me more tempted to pull the trigger again...


Pull the trigger mate. You will be happy pulling the right target. Last time you were kinda upset cuz of the shipping cost. First flight is cheap.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

yeah I am still debating... trying to sell my spare car still (2004 Lincoln LS V8)... thats my modding money...

send me a bunch and put a pending on my paypal account and I will sell them locally for ya


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

In fact, First Flight handed over to DHL in India, so I got DHL tracking the rest of the way... 

hemank -- Yeah, I can import the Chinese head units myself, and they cost about US$400, but we only have one authorised dealer for Chevrolet in my country and they mark everything up like crazy. Many people still go back to them so as to maintain the warranty. I've modded my car so much they won't honor the warranty anyway, so I don't bother. :lol:


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank u very much for the info. Can i order the clip on mirrors from the website. And will they ship to canada or the us? 

Thanks in advance 




perlionex said:


> Those are actual clip-on pieces that replace the original side mirror covers. I ordered them from Taobao.com; you can see them (and some of the other carbon fiber pieces) at Cruze-Club.
> 
> Be warned that the site is in Chinese; I'd recommend Google Chrome using Google Translate. :th_coolio:


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

I need to warn you though that these appear to be carbon fiber overlaid over existing side mirror covers. In addition, the clips for mine didn't line up exactly; it could be that the Chinese Cruze had a slightly different side mirror cover assembly. My audio shop helped me to modify it slightly so that it would fit in my Cruze. The clips still don't fit perfectly, though, so the cover doesn't go all the way down, and I think I'll need to go back to them to ask them to help me secure it further.

Of course, it looks good, and I like them, but you do need to be aware of these pitfalls. There were no such fitting issues with the tail garnish or door handles. The hood fitting isn't perfect either, though, but that's common with carbon fiber hoods.

One option is to go through a Taobao "agent", which is basically someone in China who purchases stuff from Taobao and sends them to you. You can use Paypal to pay them, and they can speak English. That's what I did to order these parts from Taobao. (Firstly, my Chinese is horrible, and secondly, you need a Chinese money-market account to pay for stuff in Taobao anyway.)


----------



## hemank (Jan 31, 2011)

perlionex said:


> In fact, First Flight handed over to DHL in India, so I got DHL tracking the rest of the way...
> 
> hemank -- Yeah, I can import the Chinese head units myself, and they cost about US$400, but we only have one authorised dealer for Chevrolet in my country and they mark everything up like crazy. Many people still go back to them so as to maintain the warranty. I've modded my car so much they won't honor the warranty anyway, so I don't bother. :lol:


Hi. Now that you have used our unit, please tell our dear people here, what a drastic difference in the quality there is between the chinese ones and ours : Specially the user interface. The chinese unit's user interface is like a kid with a few crayons. Frankly, Joseph: Didn't you like the fine display finish? Anyways You also gotta consider service. Plus we do send customized orders including in your case - only head unit + Cable on its way (next week) + On-line(Phone) support. Another Issue: In a chinese unit (I'm not sure which brand), they were using the existing screen, that needs to be shuvved in some corner and then their screen on top as they could not decode the CAN BUS  lol... Ours has a mini CAN BUS Decoder


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

Haha... yes, Hemank, both Joy and you were very responsive. And yeah, they shipped me a custom cable that would fit with my existing harnesses, after they asked me to take some pictures of the existing head unit cables and plugs to verify that everything would fit. Customer service is definitely top-notch. I would never be able to get this ordering from a Chinese supplier on Taobao.com.

And yeah, I have browsed tons and tons of Chinese aftermarket head units for the Cruze, on Taobao.com / AliExpress.com / AliBaba.com (all Chinese supplier websites like eBay / Amazon), at my local dealer, on eBay, and installed in some local Cruzes. None had really attracted me until I saw the Electron Performance once that Joy advertised here.

The thing that I really do like most about this one is that the user interface actually looks nice, not just functional but tacky (unfortunately, the Chinese need to learn better design; look at Apple as a good example). I like how Electron's head unit integrates well with the stock controls (aircon, volume, etc), which they do by popping up an info display at the bottom part of the screen, while adding in the new features through the touchscreen.

I'm also looking forward to the future software upgrades. I'm a software guy myself, and if they're willing to listen to suggestions, I don't mind giving my inputs. It'd be great to have continued support for this.


----------



## hemank (Jan 31, 2011)

perlionex said:


> Haha... yes, Hemank, both Joy and you were very responsive. And yeah, they shipped me a custom cable that would fit with my existing harnesses, after they asked me to take some pictures of the existing head unit cables and plugs to verify that everything would fit. Customer service is definitely top-notch. I would never be able to get this ordering from a Chinese supplier on Taobao.com.
> 
> And yeah, I have browsed tons and tons of Chinese aftermarket head units for the Cruze, on Taobao.com / AliExpress.com / AliBaba.com (all Chinese supplier websites like eBay / Amazon), at my local dealer, on eBay, and installed in some local Cruzes. None had really attracted me until I saw the Electron Performance once that Joy advertised here.
> 
> ...


Thanks a ton Joseph. That means a lot!
Take care, You have my number, call for any assistance necessary.
Have a pleasant day.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

perlionex said:


> I need to warn you though that these appear to be carbon fiber overlaid over existing side mirror covers. In addition, the clips for mine didn't line up exactly; it could be that the Chinese Cruze had a slightly different side mirror cover assembly. My audio shop helped me to modify it slightly so that it would fit in my Cruze. The clips still don't fit perfectly, though, so the cover doesn't go all the way down, and I think I'll need to go back to them to ask them to help me secure it further.
> 
> Of course, it looks good, and I like them, but you do need to be aware of these pitfalls. There were no such fitting issues with the tail garnish or door handles. The hood fitting isn't perfect either, though, but that's common with carbon fiber hoods.
> 
> One option is to go through a Taobao "agent", which is basically someone in China who purchases stuff from Taobao and sends them to you. You can use Paypal to pay them, and they can speak English. That's what I did to order these parts from Taobao. (Firstly, my Chinese is horrible, and secondly, you need a Chinese money-market account to pay for stuff in Taobao anyway.)



any info on who you used? I want the trunk CF part asap as I hate the CHROME!!!


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm personally using AgencyTaobao.com. I usually work with Leon.

Generally, how it works is:

1. You sign up for an account with AgencyTaobao.com.

2. You find the items you want on Taobao.com, and take note of the URLs. Note that the prices listed there (in Chinese Yuan) will be for the item cost, and shipping within China.

3. You put these URLs in the "Saved Order" section. (Save after each URL)

4. Once you're ready, you click on "Next" and proceed to confirm the order.

5. Leon (or whoever you choose) will e-mail you with the total cost of the items and shipping to CHINA. PayPal charges, and their commission for this portion, will also be included.

6. You make the initial payment; Leon then goes ahead to purchase the items and have them shipped to him.

7. Once all the items arrive, Leon will then check on the shipping cost to YOU (USA), and ask you to make a SECOND payment for the international shipping. Again, PayPal charges, and their commission for this portion, will be added to the payment amount.

8. Once you have made the second payment, drop Leon an e-mail, and he'll send them off to you.

Note that there's no way for either you or Leon to know exactly how much the international shipping will cost, since he is just a middleman and doesn't know the size or weight of the items. Furthermore, if you order more than one item at a time, he'll combine the shipping (as far as possible) so as to save on the shipping costs.

Note also that bulky items can cost more (as usual for international shipping), so it's not just weight that matters. In addition, the Chinese usually use EMS, which only accepts items less than 1.5 meters in length (just to take note, in case you try to order a carbon fiber hood or bodykit parts which can be quite large; I wouldn't recommend this!).

There are quite a number of Taobao agents that work like this for commission. I've been using this website from day one for most of my Chinese purchases (all those from Taobao.com, in fact), so I know at least they're legit (after all, if you think about it, there's not much you can do if you pay them and they suddenly disappear off the face of the earth without purchasing or shipping the items to you).


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

BTW, of all the parts, the trunk chrome garnish is probably the easiest to wrap with carbon fiber laminate if you're willing to just do that. It's be a much cheaper and faster option. In comparison, the door handles and side mirror covers are extremely curved and won't do that well with laminate.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

perlionex said:


> BTW, of all the parts, the trunk chrome garnish is probably the easiest to wrap with carbon fiber laminate if you're willing to just do that. It's be a much cheaper and faster option. In comparison, the door handles and side mirror covers are extremely curved and won't do that well with laminate.



Yeah after all the shipping and commission fees its most likely better if I just wrap it...


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

That hood is even better on a car. We found the manufacturer of that hood about 3 weeks ago and tried to setup an account with them but by time we get them shipped over here, I would need to sell 15 of them to get them at a price that is resonable. Great looking Cruze, keep up the good work.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

InsaneSpeed said:


> That hood is even better on a car. We found the manufacturer of that hood about 3 weeks ago and tried to setup an account with them but by time we get them shipped over here, I would need to sell 15 of them to get them at a price that is resonable. Great looking Cruze, keep up the good work.


Yeah I do like look of the hood!

I am thinking I will go CF hood and CF trunk down the road.


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

There was a CF trunk advertised on Taobao.com a number of months back, but the listing was pulled shortly after and the person hasn't relisted it since. So far, there are three designs for CF hoods for Cruze in China:

- A OEM design (same shape as stock, just in CF)
- A side vents design (mine)
- A center vents design (two larger vents in the middle, stretching to the sides); this was recently released, and a mate here got it quite cheaply (cost less than mine) including shipping


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Really love the one you're rockin'. It just goes so well with the car!


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Why am I just now seeing this thread? Get your butt over to the COTM submission thread and make a submission.


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

:th_salute:

Yes, sir! :grin:


----------



## AusCruzer (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow,

One awesome looking Cruze :th_dblthumb2:

Those side mirrors look great and love the New Display .

I was looking at going down this avenue for my SRi-V Cruze here in Australia , Replace Head Unit and Display as the current system does not have Bluetooth for Hands free on the mobile .I could get cheap aftermarket bluetooth but I want it fully integrated with no parts hanging of dash etc 

Do you know if these units retain all factory settings including Climate control for the Australian SRi-V ..


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks!

I believe Hemank already replied to you in the other thread. That said, my Cruze also comes with climate control and the functions still remain as the new head unit has CANBUS integration. I'm not sure about the harddisk music playback though as I don't know how that integrates with your system, but Hemank would probably have a better idea.


----------



## AusCruzer (Jun 18, 2011)

perlionex said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I believe Hemank already replied to you in the other thread. That said, my Cruze also comes with climate control and the functions still remain as the new head unit has CANBUS integration. I'm not sure about the harddisk music playback though as I don't know how that integrates with your system, but Hemank would probably have a better idea.


Thanks for your Help much appreciated


----------



## chlova05 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi... I like your car so much I just got to sign up! I am planning to get a Cruze, probably red in color and I'm thinking about CFing my hood. I also like your CF back panel (cover the chrome). Can I ask you two question? 

1. CF hood from Vis (on ebay) quoted $600... is that a good deal? 
2. How did you get that camera and DVR? Where can I find it or more info on it! I love the idea!


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

There are a few re-sellers of the Vis carbon fiber hood (note that the Vis CF hood is OEM-style without the vents). On eBay, a quick search shows that this is currently the cheapest, including shipping:

11-11 Cruze 4dr OEM BLK Carbon Fiber Hood VIS | eBay

I ordered my hood and camera/DVR from China-based sellers. Shipping for the hood will really kill you though. I think the Vis hood is a good option for those of you in the US, especially if you want an OEM-style replacement without the vents.

There are a lot of DVR options. A stand-alone DVR would be much simpler; you just mount it on your dashboard or behind your rear-view mirror, and connect the 12V power to your cigarette lighter power socket. You can find many options on eBay; make sure you get one with loop recording and auto-start recording (the keychain DVR, for example, does not give you this, which is unfortunate as the recording quality is quite high):

car dvr | eBay


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

@perlionex, do you have a link for the hood that you have? Maybe an estimate for shipping to east coast US?


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

I had a friend who did shipping business with China. He helped me ship it in from a Chinese seller.

You can find this listed on Alibaba.com; you can email them to find out about shipping to the USA:

Cruze Carbon Fiber Hood-Cruze Carbon Fiber Hood Manufacturers, Suppliers and Exporters on Alibaba.com

EDIT: I realised they have the OEM-style and another with wider but flatter dual vents in the middle, but not the one I got, on Alibaba. Alternatively, if you must have the design I have, you'll need to go to Taobao.com, search for "Cruze carbon fiber hood" translated into Chinese (Google Translate is your friend), and then find a seller who is willing to take Paypal and ship to the USA.


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

OK, I decided to make a couple of modifications to my car... this is what it looks like now:










So, what do you think? Nice or rice?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I like the hood, rims, painted calipers, the side ground effects is fine. Sry but the wing is a no go.

I'd put carbon fiber vinyl on the roof. And put some 20-35 % tint. If i were to add something. 



Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

I know the wing is polarising. 

The windows are tinted, but about 15-20% all-round. Local regulations. I was thinking of wrapping the roof, although I was thinking of gloss black rather than matt carbon fiber.

I'm still looking for a front ground effects lip like the side, but it'll have to be PU/PP or something similar, not carbon fiber.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I have to agree. Don't get me wrong, the wing is nice but best kept on track only cars. Plus a car needs to be slammed and wide to pull of a wing like that. 

Not going to try to talk you out of it, but I hope you do.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh and tint the side marker so it goes with the flow.


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

Slammed, maybe, if I decide to plonk down the money for a hydraulic kit (e.g., the KW HLS kit); I'd lower the coilovers by another couple of inches statically, and have the hydraulics raise it up when the engine turns on so I can drive over the numerous speed humps and slopes around here. I'd then be able to lower this for autocross as well when I know I have a nice flat track to work with, or before reaching highway speeds.

Tinted side markers probably won't happen. As you've pointed out, this is still a DD, and local regulations are quite strict. Same issue with a widebody kit. The closest side marker replacement that might achieve that effect that might still be legal would be these; However, I think these are too big, I don't really like the overall look as a result, and I think they're overpriced anyway, so I'm sticking with the stock markers for now.

Chevy Holden Cruze 2009~11 LED Side Fender Lamp | eBay


----------

